# New in Hamilton, Looking for some nice people or couples



## Salvadore (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello everybody...

I'm Marco from Austria and I make a semester abroad here in Hamilton. My girlfriend is with me, we are 25 and looking for some nice people or couples to go out for a drink, for a hike or for bowling.... doesn't matter. =)

We just want to practice our English and want to get in touch with some friendly peope here.

If someone is intrested in people from oversea, do not hesitate to contact us. =)

Cheers


----------

